# Is it too late to become an Electrician?



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

cptdunlop41 said:


> Good afternoon all,
> 
> The question I have is, is it too late for me to enter into the Electrician field? I am 25 years old and doing my best to clean up my life. I have done the research into the field and decided this is what I want to pursue, but before committing I wanted to hear the opinions and advice of those already in the field.
> 
> ...


Never too late


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

That's about when I started mine. Why not?


----------



## dougmedic (Dec 10, 2012)

*Never too late!!!*

Never too late!!!

I'm a 1st year apprentice (started last October), and I just turned 50, four days ago. Go for It, I say...

Doug


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

dougmedic said:


> Never too late!!!
> 
> I'm a 1st year apprentice (started last October), and I just turned 50, four days ago. Go for It, I say...
> 
> Doug


That's insane. I hope to be out of the trade by the time I'm 50. I can't imagine just starting out at that age.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

cptdunlop41 said:


> Good afternoon all,
> 
> The question I have is, is it too late for me to enter into the Electrician field? I am 25 years old and doing my best to clean up my life. I have done the research into the field and decided this is what I want to pursue, but before committing I wanted to hear the opinions and advice of those already in the field.
> 
> ...


Never too late to clean up your life and I'd say you're still a youngster!:thumbsup: Too bad you're not out in the rural area where you could get a job with a private electrical contractor to get some experience and make sure it's what you want to do.


----------



## keepdry (Jul 24, 2012)

Why is 25 too old for an apprenticeship? Seems Pleanty young to me


----------



## AlbertaBeef (Mar 30, 2013)

It is the perfect age for you. You are starting to look at life a little differently now, and sounds like you need a good change. This is an excellent trade, with lots of options in the future. Jump in and don't look back.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

EBFD6 said:


> That's insane. I hope to be out of the trade by the time I'm 50. I can't imagine just starting out at that age.


Keep the hope man. The construction trades are notoriously captive.

And, I didn't really start taking any work serious until I was pushing 30 so, 25 is young.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

25 is a good age to start. You have enough maturity to handle the responsibility of school and on the job training, yet young enough to handle the grunt work that new apprentices do. 

Starting at 50 is fine too. Maybe a bit less physical work, but you'll make up for it with the wisdom you've picked up over the years. 

I've never been an apprentice, I just jumped in when I was 33. Had tons of other construction experience though. 

I'm 56 now, and still enjoy the trade.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

No way, I know and work with 3 guys, 32, 32 and 37 - all first year apprentices who left other careers behind. They're doing well. If they can do it you at 25 definitely can do it.


----------



## greenwire (May 27, 2012)

you're still a baby, go for it. 

I'm 53, wearing out physically, but still mentally strong with the will of a Bull. 

I've been advertising services for 3 years in unlicensed permitted areas with the technical support/help of a local Master (off the records, of course; he won't hire my azz cause he's already semi-retired, is licensed, works in licensed area, and doesn't want the baggage). He's 65, and still going like a teenager.

Anyway, the point is you've got a great chance. Apprenticeships would take me for training (they always take the money), but the odds of me getting an actual job afterwards seems to me to be nil. You, on the otherhand, should go for it NOW, imo.

Don't waste away, getting to my age, and wishing someone would have kicked you in the butt when you were 25, like I do.

Good luck.


----------



## Surge03 (Sep 23, 2012)

cptdunlop41 said:


> Good afternoon all,
> 
> The question I have is, is it too late for me to enter into the Electrician field? I am 25 years old and doing my best to clean up my life. I have done the research into the field and decided this is what I want to pursue, but before committing I wanted to hear the opinions and advice of those already in the field.
> 
> ...


As long as the trade school is certified by the state you are fine.


----------



## cwsims84 (Jan 21, 2012)

Buddy had a guy in his apprenticeship that was 46.. Guy had already retired from the army and decided a second career would be good.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

cptdunlop41 said:


> Good afternoon all,
> 
> The question I have is, is it too late for me to enter into the Electrician field? I am 25 years old and doing my best to clean up my life. I have done the research into the field and decided this is what I want to pursue, but before committing I wanted to hear the opinions and advice of those already in the field.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum cptdunlop41.......:thumbup::thumbup:








EBFD6 said:


> That's insane. I hope to be out of the trade by the time I'm 50. I can't imagine just starting out at that age.


You will be 50 before you know it and at that time you will still want to strap on the belt..:thumbup:







:laughing::laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

this trade sucks no matter what age you are... just go for it.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

TOOL_5150 said:


> this trade sucks no matter what age you are... just go for it.


 
No Kidding, OP should be a plumber, those guys make the money. 

I got my licence after my 40th birthday.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Jan 13, 2010)

i started out at 27 and was a master at 35. and i spent too long as an apprentice. most of the guys i went to school with were 25ish.


----------



## quanchai (Jul 13, 2012)

you still got plenty time in front of you, I say go ahead If that is really what you want to do. remember that you will always perform better at stuff you LIKE to do.

One more thing, if you want my opinion go for the electrical and automation field, I recommend that for your age


----------



## babzog (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm going on 43, wholly sick and tired of the IT game and related stupidity and am looking to change careers. Trying to figure out what I need to do to become an electrical apprentice. Figured out that I want to go the C&M route, same path my brother took. Dad is in the electrical field too... shoulda given me a clue years ago before I reached burnout. IMO, if I'm looking at jumping in at my age, and folks here are reporting guys older than me jumped in with success, then there's no reason you shouldn't.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Go for it! 

...and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

cptdunlop41 said:


> Good afternoon all,
> 
> The question I have is, is it too late for me to enter into the Electrician field? I am 25 years old and doing my best to clean up my life. I have done the research into the field and decided this is what I want to pursue, but before committing I wanted to hear the opinions and advice of those already in the field.
> 
> ...


Why do you say "it's too late for me to do an apprenticeship program"?


----------



## DesignerMan (Jun 13, 2008)

It certainly not to late. I started around your age and I'm now an electrical designer full-time with my own part-time business- just lovin' life! :thumbsup:

Learn whatever you can from whoever you can and show lots of initiative- employers like to see that. I couldn't imagine doing anything else! Good Luck!


----------



## cptdunlop41 (Apr 9, 2013)

I apologize for taking so long to reply, but I wanted to address the responses.



dougmedic said:


> Never too late!!!
> 
> I'm a 1st year apprentice (started last October), and I just turned 50, four days ago. Go for It, I say...
> 
> Doug


That's amazing Doug, I really hope it works out for you!



keepdry said:


> Why is 25 too old for an apprenticeship? Seems Pleanty young to me


Thank you for your encouragement keepdry, I appreciate it.



AlbertaBeef said:


> It is the perfect age for you. You are starting to look at life a little differently now, and sounds like you need a good change. This is an excellent trade, with lots of options in the future. Jump in and don't look back.


AlbertaBeef, I will keep this mind set, to keep going foward and not to look back. Thank you for your thoughts.



Vintage Sounds said:


> No way, I know and work with 3 guys, 32, 32 and 37 - all first year apprentices who left other careers behind. They're doing well. If they can do it you at 25 definitely can do it.


Vintage, thank you for the encouragement. 



Surge03 said:


> As long as the trade school is certified by the state you are fine.


Surge03,How do I know if the trade school is certified by the state? Where do I find this information?



quanchai said:


> you still got plenty time in front of you, I say go ahead If that is really what you want to do. remember that you will always perform better at stuff you LIKE to do.
> 
> One more thing, if you want my opinion go for the electrical and automation field, I recommend that for your age


Thank you, I will keep this in mind quanchai. I enjoy hands on work and I want to work in a field that I will be able to get a job almost anywhere I go as long as I follow the Electrical code.



Michigan Master said:


> Why do you say "it's too late for me to do an apprenticeship program"?


Michigan Master, from what I have read I need to be 18 and have my Math A and B high school scores, that was such a long time ago. Though I am not sure if I am looking at the right thing.


Thank you everyone for your encouragement and wise words, I will heed them.

My first question is, How do I get started? Where do I begin to find a trade school that is approved by New York State? Will that school have an Apprentice ship program or is that something out of school that I have to find?


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Welcome aboard Doug.

IMO you're at the perfect age. I would much rather hire someone who has his hormones in check and a little maturity. Even better if you have seen a little hard times and are ready to settle down. And, if you have no prior electrical "knowlege" (bad habits), even better.

Approach the unions first if you would like to enter into an apprentice program but, be prepared for a long wait, in some cases.

Why not look into an electrical program at a vocational school or junior college? I taught attended vocational HS and taught at a JC. All of my two year students were always getting hit on by employers and landed good jobs as son as they graduated. This was not surprsing since they had such a great instructor:laughing:


----------



## jbrookers (Dec 7, 2008)

cptdunlop41 said:


> Good afternoon all,
> 
> The question I have is, is it too late for me to enter into the Electrician field? I am 25 years old and doing my best to clean up my life. I have done the research into the field and decided this is what I want to pursue, but before committing I wanted to hear the opinions and advice of those already in the field.
> 
> ...


Find a shop that will take you green and put you to work. Apprenticeship programs are overrated. I rather see a guy get some hands on experience before putting them in classroom environment.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

cptdunlop41 said:


> Is it too late to become an Electrician?


Yes, the deadline was yesterday at 5:00 p.m.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

cptdunlop41 said:


> Surge03,How do I know if the trade school is certified by the state? Where do I find this information?
> 
> Michigan Master, from what I have read I need to be 18 and have my Math A and B high school scores, that was such a long time ago. Though I am not sure if I am looking at the right thing.
> 
> My first question is, How do I get started? Where do I begin to find a trade school that is approved by New York State? Will that school have an Apprentice ship program or is that something out of school that I have to find?


I believe it’s you must be _at least_ 18 years old. Many employers often require applicants applying for apprenticeships to have _at least_ passed basic algebra (it doesn’t matter if it was in high school or college). 

Try looking at this site.
http://www.labor.ny.gov/apprenticeship/appindex.shtm


----------



## biltheref (Apr 10, 2013)

I just turned 55. Just finished the first half of first year apprentice classwork. Doing it part time. I will be retiring/changing careers next summer and going full time. You are as young as you feel!


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

biltheref said:


> I just turned 55. Just finished the first half of first year apprentice classwork. Doing it part time. I will be retiring/changing careers next summer and going full time. You are as young as you feel!


Good for you...I really admire your zest for life! 

Welcome to the forum. :thumbup:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

EBFD6 said:


> That's insane. I hope to be out of the trade by the time I'm 50. I can't imagine just starting out at that age.


We had a guy in our apprenticeship group (1972) that was at least 50. I am thinking closer to 60.
The railroad had to hire minorities and he was in the minority.
He was the biggest brown noser I ever met. :laughing:



biltheref said:


> I just turned 55. Just finished the first half of first year apprentice classwork. Doing it part time. I will be retiring/changing careers next summer and going full time. You are as young as you feel!


That is true. But I could not see myself as an apprentice at that age.
But I am impressed and happy you can do it!



flyboy said:


> Good for you...I really admire your zest for life!
> 
> Welcome to the forum. :thumbup:


I need some zest. To bad the only way I know is illegal. :laughing:
________________________________________________________

OP. You are not even close to being to old. In fact, you are just right.
Good luck and keep us posted as to your success.


----------



## xbxb040 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm 31 and just started at trade school, and I'm trying to get into the union apprenticeship as well. Not too late bro, wish I had started six years ago myself, get after it I say!


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

:boat::boat::boat::boat:............J


----------



## FormerGeek (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm 33 and trying to switch careers and join the union apprenticeship program.


----------



## PFNELKAK (Apr 16, 2013)

*Is it to late?*

It's never to late for what you desire. The
key to what you want is, how much effort
are you willing to put in to it? At 25 I got
tired of working at an electronics store
in Chicago and decided to switch careers, 
be outdoors, get out of the rat race and
enjoy life. I moved to Wyoming, found a
small electrical shop to learn by hands-on
experience, studied at night (3 nights a
week),did alot of hiking and week-end
trips to Yellowstone & The Tetons and
even bought a horse and taught myself
how to ride, by asking questions,constantly.
Now,at 62, I'm a contractor, in Alaska, for
the past 12 years and am looking at a new
career for when I retire. So how much 
effort are you willing to put in? Oh by
the way, I'm also dyslexic, but that didn't
stop me.
Best to you. And what is your desire?

PFNELKAK


----------



## Futureelectrician603 (Aug 19, 2021)

biltheref said:


> I just turned 55. Just finished the first half of first year apprentice classwork. Doing it part time. I will be retiring/changing careers next summer and going full time. You are as young as you feel!


This makes me feel better because I’m looking into switching careers at the age of 44. I am looking to find an apprenticeship so I can get started. Did you take classes first or start an apprenticeship and then classes?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Many areas have local programs to get people in to the trades.
There are also union halls which may or may not have openings.
And if you're a veteran there's Helmets to Hardhats.
And then there's door knocking. Show up ready to work. Boots, hardhat, etc.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Futureelectrician603 said:


> This makes me feel better because I’m looking into switching careers at the age of 44. I am looking to find an apprenticeship so I can get started. Did you take classes first or start an apprenticeship and then classes?


that gentlemen is now 63 years old because that post is from 2013. 

That said, yesterday I trenched with a pick while my apprentice cleared my trench And I’m 10 years your senior.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

five.five-six said:


> that gentlemen is now 63 years old because that post is from 2013.
> 
> That said, yesterday I trenched with a pick while my apprentice cleared my trench And I’m 10 years your senior.


----------

